# Installing Windows XP after Linux?



## Fitzi (Feb 26, 2005)

I know, I know in all the guides it says to install windows first, but.... I have a desktop with Ubuntu Linux on. The Linux partition is the only one. Is there anyway I can make another parition and install Windows XP on it so i can dual boot? 

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

Honestly I don't know. 

When I read the name of the thread I thought you were going to remove *nix, so I was going to tell you all you have to do is format the partition, then rewrite the mbr using KNOPPIX cause it's easiest, and if I did some searching I could get you the command to do so but.........


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

I would suggest installing QTParted to resize your partitions. Once that's done, you can install Windows in the new partition. However, Windows will destroy your MBR so that Linux can't boot. Find out if you have GRUB or LILO installed before you begin. Also, make sure you have your Linux install CD/DVD available. After you've installed Windows, use the install CD/DVD to boot into Linux. Mount your Linux partition(s) and cd to your /boot on the hard drive. Edit your GRUB/LILO config file to include the new Windows partition. Now re-write GRUB/LILO to your MBR. When you reboot, you should be able to choose Windows or Linux.

Becareful about how you edit the GRUB/LILO config as you can easily make it so your system won't boot to any OS.


----------



## salem_issa26 (Feb 15, 2006)

*I am lost*

Hi how are u all


i am new to this linux and i have installed it on my system as u told i can edit the boot loader can u tell me the steps and what to write boz i dont want to lose my linux installtion i will be very thankful


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Locate the install CD that you used to install Linux. Boot from the CD and you should have an option to do a recovery console. If Linux is installed on your first hard drive, then type in the following command: "grub-install /dev/hda". This is assuming you used GRUB and not LILO.


----------

